# Do i need a degree to work in Australia?



## Blau (Apr 14, 2011)

Is it Important to have a degree in order to work in Australia [as a web designer]?


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

While someone might be able to, in rare circumstances, get hired without any qualifications, you cannot get a visa without qualifications; even if an employer wants to sponsor you.

I think it'd be extremely hard to find a job, seeing as anyone else with qualifications would have a great advantage over someone without.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

depends on the work experience you have. If you have worked for a long time and the prospective company believes in your skills then finding a job without a degree might be possible. Its difficult but not impossible.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> depends on the work experience you have. If you have worked for a long time and the prospective company believes in your skills then finding a job without a degree might be possible. Its difficult but not impossible.


Agreed, but it doesn't help getting a visa and for a skills assessment you have to get a waiver so that the work experience can replace the qualifications, which is only available for certain circumstances/professions.


----------

